# Anybody tried Memantine?



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was prescribed Memantine. It's a Alzheimer and Dementia drug. I don't know if it's available in the US.

Anbody have any experience with this?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Look about two posts down. Memantine is the generic name for Namenda.


----------



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

oops. sorry for that


----------

